# Chiliobrachys



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

i really want 1 lol, I just cant seem to find any juvies about  does any 1 else keep them?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Speak to Selina, she's the Chilo addict :gasp: 

Heres a few pic's to get your juices going in the meantime.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

aw you have loverly Ts there peter, I cant wait to get my first one, There webbing is amazing


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice pictures Peter! May I ask how big your male was? I'm guessing my fimbriatus is female as its quite a good size now. Never get to see it as it has dug some awesome tunnels and remains hidden while I am there atleast.

I keep a few species of chilobrachys, mainly due to Selinas pictures on her thread lol.
I have the following specimens: (None for sale )
C.fimbriatus- 1x 3cm sling the other 5"+Ls
C.dyscolus juvie almost 2" Ls
C.dyscolus "BLUE" (south Vietnam) 4"+ Ls

I find them very interesting to keep, their webbing abilities is amazing (As you can see from Peters pictures) they also dig amazing tunnels if given enough substrate.
They can move pretty fast, my c.dyscolus juvie is rather fast and skittish. My othetes seemed relatively "easy" when rehousing. 

I will be getting a few more very soon ;-)
Gaz


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

This is my Chilobrachys dyscolus "blue" (south Vietnam)



Gaz


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Speak to Selina, she's the Chilo addict :gasp:
> 
> Heres a few pic's to get your juices going in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Hehehehehe you know me too well

I keep god knows how many Chilos of varying species and sizes however i just dont sell them. The joy of most Chilos is the fact they grow quite fast so maybe buy some slings??? If not you can usually find the odd huahini or fimbriatus floating around the classifieds .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Drift said:


> Nice pictures Peter! May I ask how big your male was? I'm guessing my fimbriatus is female as its quite a good size now. Never get to see it as it has dug some awesome tunnels and remains hidden while I am there atleast.
> 
> I keep a few species of chilobrachys, *mainly due to Selinas pictures on her thread lol.*
> I have the following specimens: (None for sale )
> ...


I love how i get the blame for the recent increase in Chilobrachys lovers XD. Its awesome how many people are getting into them now


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Chilobrachys are amazing. my sp. Sai Yok is such a treat :2thumb:


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Keano said:


> i really want 1 lol, I just cant seem to find any juvies about  does any 1 else keep them?


I know I've got at least one of each of these:-

Chilobrachys dyscolus (dark)
Chilobrachys dyscolus Blue - south vietnam
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys guangxiensis 
Chilobrachys "huahini"
Chilobrachys sp andersoni
Chilobrachy sp Kobal spien
Chilobrachys sp kaeng krachan
Chilobrachys sp Penang 
Chilobrachys sp Prachuap Khiri Khan



What are you after? I might have some grown on slings (I really need to remember what I've got )

I do know I've got some C kraeng krachans which are about 2-3 inches. These are mad men. Mine very rarely hide. I know I've got 4 of those the same size. So you're welcome to one or two. No idea what the prices are. 

I did have some andersoni and huahini but I've sold those. I'll check to see if I've got any left over. 

My experience is that Chilo spiderlings are very hardy in captivity. Don't be afraid to buy them if you see some for sale.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

I want a pretty good collection of chilobrackys so any wpuld be fine to start with  .. let me know what u have and a price pm me if its better  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm out tonight. Drop me a PM tomorrow afternoon if you've not heard from me. I've got a terrible memory 

I'm sure I can do you a Chilo starter pack


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I will have fimbriatus slings for sale soon :flrt:

They just molted out into spiderlings last week, so fun.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

:2thumb::2thumb:thanks guys


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Amber said:


> I will have fimbriatus slings for sale soon :flrt:
> 
> They just molted out into spiderlings last week, so fun.


I may be interested in a few  I love them!


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

I have replyed to your pm kwaky  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

